# Im rich!!!!!!!!!!!!&#3



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just received this email....so I hate to do it....but I will now be leaving you all to go forth and enjoy my new found fortune. Its been fun....well....not really!!!

Later suckers











> DEAREST FRIEND,
> 
> I AM BARRISTER SANI SAUL, AND I AM VERY HAPPY TO INFORM YOU ABOUT MY SUCCESS IN GETTING THAT FUND TRANSFERED. NOW I WANT YOU TO CONTACT MY SECRETARY ON THE INFORMATION BELOW AND RECEIVE YOUR COMPENSATION OF $1.500,000,00 FROM HIM:
> NAME....: WILLIAM MORGAN
> ...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

sounds legit. wow, what are the odds??


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I just received this email....so I hate to do it....but I will now be leaving you all to go forth and enjoy my new found fortune. Its been fun....well....not really!!!
> 
> Later suckers
> 
> ...


Wow good for you GG.......Maybe one day will be my lucky day......I can't believe someone would actually fall for that


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Real barristers normally disable caps lock when sending official papers...thats how i can tell its fake


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet,i'll finally get my ten bucks you owe me...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

RAFAEL C said:


> sweet,i'll finally get my ten bucks you owe me...


Yeah....sure....its in the mail


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

WOW, congrats!!!



> NOTE ALSO THAT I WILL NOT BE REACHED BY EMAIL OR PHONE FOr NOW BECAUSE I AM CORRENTLY AWAY FOR INVESTMENT PURPOSE WITH MY SHARE AND I WILL BE BUSY TILL ABOUT SIX MONTHS TIME OR A YEAR.


That doesn't seem odd at all.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hey this guy looks pretty ligit too..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> hey this guy looks pretty ligit too..
> 
> View attachment 156802


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hahahaha i made a joke about riding around town with a van that said free ice cream and got bashed on. now you all see my humor


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> hey this guy looks pretty ligit too..
> 
> View attachment 156802


Yeah, no need for the policy to check this guy out


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

He sent your cheques to me, I will forward them to you










These are counterfeit........................

plus he sent some cash


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

armac said:


> He sent your cheques to me, I will forward them to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I just received this email....so I hate to do it....but I will now be leaving you all to go forth and enjoy my new found fortune. Its been fun....well....not really!!!
> 
> Later suckers
> 
> ...


WOW! what are you gonna do with the "$1.500,000,00" dollars you are getting, buy alot of hookers and blow?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if i had that much money, i would start a pyramid sceme and triple it in a month!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats on the windfall of money Gross Gurke!

Watch out! All those gold-digging women at the Senior Center are going to be all over you!!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

$1.500,000,00? So your the new owner of a dollar and a half? Thats like a free 22oz of busch!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

you should invest that moeny into euros, witht eh way our economy is going pretty soon teh doallr will be worth about as much as an iraqi dinar


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

$1.500,000,000.... If that's $1.50, a dollar and fifty cents, what are the other zeros for? to make you think its a sh*t load of money?

Can't buy much with that, $1 Store. lol.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

lmaooooooo you guys are fun-nayyyyyyy!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

What is the deal? Where is this money coming from, is it being willed to you. Are you really leaving the fury?
Is this thread BS?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> What is the deal? Where is this money coming from, is it being willed to you. Are you really leaving the fury?
> Is this thread BS?










best post of the day


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> What is the deal? Where is this money coming from, is it being willed to you. Are you really leaving the fury?
> Is this thread BS?


You just can't make this stuff up!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Congrats on the windfall of money Gross Gurke!
> 
> Watch out! All those gold-digging women at the Senior Center are going to be all over you!!


Sweet.......


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CorGrav420 said:


> What is the deal? Where is this money coming from, is it being willed to you. Are you really leaving the fury?
> Is this thread BS?


Here is is money Dude, believe it


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

CorGrav420 said:


> What is the deal? Where is this money coming from, is it being willed to you. Are you really leaving the fury?
> Is this thread BS?


That is the greatest post I have seen in a while


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

lol


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

armac said:


> What is the deal? Where is this money coming from, is it being willed to you. Are you really leaving the fury?
> Is this thread BS?


Here is is money Dude, believe it









[/quote]

Wanna share?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

armac said:


> What is the deal? Where is this money coming from, is it being willed to you. Are you really leaving the fury?
> Is this thread BS?


Here is is money Dude, believe it









[/quote]

how did you get a picture of my pay check?

whos going to the strip club? make it rain bitchs


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> What is the deal? Where is this money coming from, is it being willed to you. Are you really leaving the fury?
> Is this thread BS?


yeah man send in your info..you could have like 20 dope whips


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

what if...

what if he did...and it turns out it was completely legit. not only did he get that money, but he posted himself with it after being gone 6 months in the bahamas with some random puerto rican babes. would you sign up the next time you got one of those emails?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Surely you will give your best friend a cut of that CHEQUE , right?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> what if...
> 
> what if he did...and it turns out it was completely legit. not only did he get that money, but he posted himself with it after being gone 6 months in the bahamas with some random puerto rican babes. would you sign up the next time you got one of those emails?


 What would I do if you had a won that kind of money? I'll tell you what I'd do, two chicks at the same time, man. 
I always wanted to do that. And I think if I were a millionaire I could hook that up, 'cause chicks go for dudes with money.

Lawrence


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

"well not all chicks"

-peter


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Well, the type of chicks that'd double up on a dude like me.

what about you now? what would you do, Besides two chicks at the same time?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nothing


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Well, you don't need a million dollars to do nothing, man. Take a look at my cousin: he's broke, don't do sh*t.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol

i love that movie
god thats so how life is for me right now


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> what if...
> 
> what if he did...and it turns out it was completely legit. not only did he get that money, but he posted himself with it after being gone 6 months in the bahamas with some random puerto rican babes. would you sign up the next time you got one of those emails?


 What would I do if you had a won that kind of money? I'll tell you what I'd do, two chicks at the same time, man. 
I always wanted to do that. And I think if I were a millionaire I could hook that up, 'cause chicks go for dudes with money.

Lawrence
[/quote]
If it turned out legit, I would buy a beer and have 5 cents left over with all his earnings, then answer the phone to about a million "market research" calls for the rest of my life.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

man, look at the numbers carefully, it says "$1.500,000,00" that's $1.50; a dollar and fifty cents.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Could be ,. I am a Million dollar man . an you guys did not even know . The Rhom40


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> What is the deal? Where is this money coming from, is it being willed to you. Are you really leaving the fury?
> Is this thread BS?


Here is is money Dude, believe it









[/quote]

how did you get a picture of my pay check?

whos going to the strip club? make it rain bitchs
[/quote]

Done.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Its raining money!!


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

hey, where'd GG go?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Hes in tijuana pulling shots out of underage prostitutes G-strings.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> lol
> 
> i love that movie
> god thats so how life is for me right now


that movie will totally kill your motivation if you work in an office, its painfully true. i do have like six bosses and have been in the exact same situtaion with the memo.. ugh .. i used to love that movie but now i cant even watch it..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Are you talking about Office Space?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll send you a $3000 fake money order in exchange for $2000.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Are you talking about Office Space?


yeah totally ruined my outlook on life

fortunately i consider my self more of a "peter" then a "milton" but i do like peters change of job path at the end.. i think about just walking out everyday


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, do you have those TPS reports?

I would rather have Milton's outcome at the end, but its not worth being like Milton for your entire life.

oh, that's my stapler....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Yeah, do you have those TPS reports?
> 
> I would rather have Milton's outcome at the end, but its not worth being like Milton for your entire life.
> 
> oh, that's my stapler....


my old boss actually created a report with the "TPS" acronym in honor of the office spacethen proceded to emphisize teh importance of the "cover sheets" and presented it at a meeting with about 75 people from various groups, only three or four of us got the joke but it was depressing to hear that TLA (thre leter acronym) in use in the actual work environment and to see how sheople react..


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

That is very depressing. If I heard anything about a TPS report or a cover sheet I would start laughing and fall out of my seat.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Make sure u give ur social so they can verify ur name. heheheheh.
Good luck.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

GG is packing to leave


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

armac said:


> GG is packing to leave


that looks like a large package of stripper bait


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

dope money


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

What are you a cop or something?

How else would you get all them pics? I dont know any dealers that asvertise their stash like that.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

CorGrav420 said:


> What are you a cop or something?
> 
> How else would you get all them pics? I dont know any dealers that asvertise their stash like that.


he's such a gangsta he owns the cops


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

armac where does all that money go once its been documented as evidence?

i know the cops in teh town i work in have a chevy pick up with massive rims that they got from a drug dealer and they had it painted up as a DARE truck.

through your participation do you think the war on drugs is effective or that you make enough busts for the money that is confisgated to support the cost of teh program?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

I deal with the money confiscations, there is lots of money that flows into Mexico everyday. A portion of it is caught, but a much larger part of it makes it over.

Confiscated money is distributed between the department or agencies involved and is utilized to buy new equipment and or manpower.

There is a lot of cash money out there, I have seen millions of dollars.

Wish I had some for personal consumption.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

your a fuckin retard grosse gurke...let me tell you somthin this is how sh*t goes down,it doesnt matter what people tell you its what you see and when you have the money in your hand then start braggin!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

need_redz said:


> your a fuckin retard grosse gurke...let me tell you somthin this is how sh*t goes down,it doesnt matter what people tell you its what you see and when you have the money in your hand then start braggin!


What are you talking about dumbass....I have already forwarded my information and have been assured the deposit will be made into my account next week. So who is the retard now


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> your a fuckin retard grosse gurke...let me tell you somthin this is how sh*t goes down,it doesnt matter what people tell you its what you see and when you have the money in your hand then start braggin!


What are you talking about dumbass....I have already forwarded my information and have been assured the deposit will be made into my account next week. So who is the retard now








[/quote]

Yeah leave that dumbass out of the money man, I know you'll hook me up with some cash. Spread the joy.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> your a fuckin retard grosse gurke...let me tell you somthin this is how sh*t goes down,it doesnt matter what people tell you its what you see and when you have the money in your hand then start braggin!


What are you talking about dumbass....I have already forwarded my information and have been assured the deposit will be made into my account next week. So who is the retard now








[/quote]

Yeah leave that dumbass out of the money man, I know you'll hook me up with some cash. Spread the joy.
[/quote]
You know it...I got nothing but love for the OG's :nod:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> your a fuckin retard grosse gurke...let me tell you somthin this is how sh*t goes down,it doesnt matter what people tell you its what you see and when you have the money in your hand then start braggin!


What are you talking about dumbass....I have already forwarded my information and have been assured the deposit will be made into my account next week. So who is the retard now








[/quote]

Yeah leave that dumbass out of the money man, I know you'll hook me up with some cash. Spread the joy.
[/quote]
You know it...I got nothing but love for the OG's :nod:
[/quote]

So what you're saying is, Jeff, that you'll be my sugardaddy and buy me a new ipod?


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I just received this email....so I hate to do it....but I will now be leaving you all to go forth and enjoy my new found fortune. Its been fun....well....not really!!!
> 
> Later suckers
> 
> ...


i get that crap all the time


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> your a fuckin retard grosse gurke...let me tell you somthin this is how sh*t goes down,it doesnt matter what people tell you its what you see and when you have the money in your hand then start braggin!


What are you talking about dumbass....I have already forwarded my information and have been assured the deposit will be made into my account next week. So who is the retard now








[/quote]

GG, now that the money is in your account, transfer some my way. Share the love yo!!


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> What are you a cop or something?
> 
> How else would you get all them pics? I dont know any dealers that asvertise their stash like that.


dont forget, the net is basically a bottomless pit of information


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> What are you a cop or something?
> 
> How else would you get all them pics? I dont know any dealers that asvertise their stash like that.


dont forget, the net is basically a bottomless pit of information
[/quote]
Actually...he is a cop


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

scotty said:


> What are you a cop or something?
> 
> How else would you get all them pics? I dont know any dealers that asvertise their stash like that.


dont forget, the net is basically a bottomless pit of information
[/quote]

and the implication is? noobie

the suitcase was fom a Mexico bust, was not there................I was there on all the rest


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i just got a letter in the mail just like that some guy from africa wants to transfer 300 million dollars to my account in a 60 /40 percent type thing i wonder what the catch is


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey its cool if you are a cop man, i have no problems with that, i was just wondering. My only issue is the millions of dollars spent in marijuana busts when kids are smoking crack and robbing people.

WTF is a noobie?

LOL


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

CorGrav420 said:


> *Hey its cool if you are a cop man, *i have no problems with that, i was just wondering. My only issue is the millions of dollars spent in marijuana busts when kids are smoking crack and robbing people.
> 
> WTF is a noobie?
> 
> LOL


I am glad you approve


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Just grow yourself a money tree and water it well. My favorite season is fall , thats when I rake it all in. That letter looks pretty genuine though. GG good luck with your new found wealth. Maybe the site will get a face lift now. LOL


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> i just got a letter in the mail just like that some guy from africa wants to transfer 300 million dollars to my account in a 60 /40 percent type thing i wonder what the catch is


well the catch is one of two things- he'll either steal your identity or request you open up a bank account with a certain amout of funds in it and give him the wiring instructions


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

GG if you send me some of this funny money ill be your friend and give you a cookie


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

armac said:


> *Hey its cool if you are a cop man, *i have no problems with that, i was just wondering. My only issue is the millions of dollars spent in marijuana busts when kids are smoking crack and robbing people.
> 
> WTF is a noobie?
> 
> LOL


I am glad you approve
[/quote]

LOL i bet you would change occupations if i didnt...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have been getting hit a lot lately in my junk email.

This is the most recent!

Dear Award Beneficiary‏
From: Oxford International Lottery ([email protected])
Sent: Sun 11/18/07 12:01 AM
Reply-to: [email protected]
To:

Oxford International Lottery
32 Hurst Street
Birmingham, B5 4TB
United Kingdom
Ref: OXS/812/07/KL
Batch: 322056Q/KL

Dear Award Beneficiary

We are delighted to inform you of your prize release from Oxford 
International
Lottery programme.

You hereby have been approved a lump sum of £1, 000, 000, 00. GBP in 
cash credit
to file ref ILP/HW 475/07, all participant were selected through a computer
balloting system drawn from Nine hundred thousand E-mail addresses all 
over the
World as part of our international promotions program which is 
conducted quarterly.

Kindly note that you will only be chosen to receive the award once, 
which means
that subsequent yearly award will not get to you again. Take time and 
thought in
spending the funds wisely on a project that will stand the test of time.

HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE,
Simply contact our fiducial agent, Dr.Garry Martin, at
Email: [email protected]
Tel: +447035901229

CALL FOR MORE INFORMATION.

You are advised to contact your fiduciary agent via Email with
the following details to avoid unnecessary delays and complications.

1.Name in full:----------
2.Country:----------
3.Ref Number:----------
4.Batch Numbers:----------
5.Occupation:----------
6.Age:----------Sex:----------

I wish to on behalf of all members and staff of the Oxford Sweepstakes
congratulate you on your win and wish you the best of luck as you spend your
good fortune.

Thank you for being part of our commemorative 50th Anniversary Draws.

Sincerely,
Mrs. Carol Gabriel.
Oxford Sweepstakes Co-ordinator.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

need_redz said:


> your a fuckin retard grosse gurke...let me tell you somthin this is how sh*t goes down,it doesnt matter what people tell you its what you see and when you have the money in your hand then start braggin!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

need_redz said:


> your a fuckin retard grosse gurke...let me tell you somthin this is how sh*t goes down,it doesnt matter what people tell you its what you see and when you have the money in your hand then start braggin!


Actually, that "fuckin retard" apparently put one over on you. It's really very obvious that this whole thread is tongue-in-cheek...


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> your a fuckin retard grosse gurke...let me tell you somthin this is how sh*t goes down,it doesnt matter what people tell you its what you see and when you have the money in your hand then start braggin!


Actually, that "fuckin retard" apparently put one over on you. It's really very obvious that this whole thread is tongue-in-cheek...
[/quote]

Maybe need_redz was joking too?


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi guys!
This is Grosse Gurke here posting not-so-anonymously from the account of a favourite member of mine for some odd reason to tell you all this, I will be giving 100 dollars to every member who has posted in this thread prior to my writing this post.

Any questions can be PMd to me (Grosse Gurke) not to CorGrav420 who was kind enough to let me use his account while i was over having a jay.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ha.......


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Update:

There has been some problems in the transfer of funds...so it has taking longer then expected...however....I have just received a new offer for even more $ so screw you bitches.....Im Loaded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> *Good Day,
> 
> Please, kindly pardon me for any inconvenience this letter may cost you because I know it may come to you as a surprise as we have no previous
> correspondence.
> ...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Update:
> 
> There has been some problems in the transfer of funds...so it has taking longer then expected...however....I have just received a new offer for even more $ so screw you bitches.....Im Loaded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Sweet deal you got there! I continually get HUGE SUMS of $ offered to me from Africa as well as the UK Lottery I have won about 3 times this month!!!

Im worth nearly a BILLION dollars now. I just have to cash in!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

wow, so gg, are you gonna take the 20% or just go into business with her?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

So you're going to share a percentage of that with the MAB and the people who run the contests, right? I could really use a cut of hypothetical millions...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Of course I will be sharing....when the deposit is made I plan to have everyone over for a house warming party and to check out the new 10,000 gallon tank in the basement. Well...almost everyone....of course The Pack will be mowing my lawn.

As far as going into business or not..it will depend if she is hot.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Damn man, you fly me down, feed me bbq, ill cut ur grass no problems!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

this is getting good- my turn

OMFG GG you're so lucky HAHHA LOL!!!!111!111oneone


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

How do you get all these offers for free money, i get none. The africans must not like me or something


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Well...almost everyone....of course The Pack will be mowing my lawn.


YOU SAID THAT LAST TIME I CAME OVER,,YOU PROMISED IT BE THE LAST TIME..


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Mrs. ZULU, rofl


----------

